# So where is everyone meeting the night before Trexlerton Bike swap meet in PA???



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 27, 2013)

Well since we can't go there and set up the night before like last year cause its its not allowed this year. I heard a few where going to be at the walmart parking lot or the Super WAWA. Let me know ill bring the keg!


----------



## JOEL (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm not feeling that adventurous... Super 8.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 29, 2013)

I'll be at the Holiday Inn in Breningsville, they have nice sports bar, but might do some foraging in the Walmart parking lot beforehand.
Chris


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 29, 2013)

Is the walmart close to the bicycle meet chris??


----------



## jd56 (Oct 1, 2013)

*NEED ADDRESSES  for my travels there*

Might be coming afterall...if the truck is ready in time.....so please someone give me the address for the swapmeet location and the Walmart that everyone is meeting at the night before 
I need to put it in my GPS.

The wife says for my anniversary present I can go to the show....I love my wife, and yes she is the boss.


----------



## bike (Oct 1, 2013)

*bonna be a bummer if there is no agreed meeting*

spot

http://www.walmart.com/storeLocator...xlertown&edit_object_id=2641&continue=&sfatt=

walmart 2.x miles east on hamilton blvd would seem to be it hope the link works


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 1, 2013)

*Agreed*

Would be best to all agree on one place to meet and have some early swapping. Sounds like Walmart promotes people camping in their lot it guarantees sales for them.


----------



## nj_shore (Oct 1, 2013)

First time going to PA. I went to Englishtown Raceway Park Swap Meet this past weekend and all the bike boys told me to head to up to Trexlertown.  No camping is a drag coming from hours away.

I have been trying to get a vendor spot and can't get in contact with Paul Baskin.  I left 2 voicemails, and today the box is full.  I hope everything is alright.

Anyone know of another contact I can get in touch with for a vendor spot?  

I have about 30 awesome bikes I'm trying to get there.  Sounds like an awesome time!

Steve V


----------



## bike (Oct 1, 2013)

*Plenty of vending spots at trex*

no worriessssss


----------



## nj_shore (Oct 1, 2013)

Spoke to Paul just now.  Said to show up and the spots are available.  See ya'll there!


----------



## bike (Oct 3, 2013)

*Scrambling to get packed*

25+ years of bike swaps you would think I would be ready!


----------



## bike (Oct 3, 2013)

*If I have promised you something at Trex, Hershey or copake REMIND ME-*

early oldtimers disease....


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 3, 2013)

Well i guess ill see you all at the meet.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 4, 2013)

Well the mechanic called yesterday and said the chariot is ready for pickup. Told the wife and she said " you don't need the truck, four taking the small ass Focus". This way she thinks she assured there is no way I can buy a bike and fit it into the compact....might appease her with the less gas guzzler, but bringing my tools to breakdown the bike if I do find one that has to come home with me. As a bike collector " if there is a will there is a way" ....you'd be amazed what you can fit in a short wheel based vehicle.
See you guys at the Walmart Saturday.

Maybe even at the other show on Saturday.....Velodrome Bikefest

1151 Mosser Road
 Breinigsville, PA 18031

http://www.thevelodrome.com/

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## walter branche (Oct 4, 2013)

*how to transport*

Get an inner tube for the roof , line, string or bungee cords etc, it will ride fine up on the  roof, have fun , check your load , partially fill inner tube, tie selection of cycle down , inflate inner tube to secure it for the trip home , walter branche


----------



## jd56 (Oct 4, 2013)

Got the truck back today so bringing that.

Weather wise looks good from what In see on my phone app.
60s at night and in the morning and hitting low 80s during the day.
Only rain is late tonight. So they say:eek:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bike (Oct 4, 2013)

*anyone hanging around for Hershey maybe wants to split a room sun mon*

xhtc@yahoo.com (preffered
or pm

Thanks!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 5, 2013)

So I have been here since 330....missed velodrome but a few people were at the firehouse parking lot for tomorrows show.
Finally someone from the firehouse said they will allow setup and sleep over here at the location.
See you guys tonight then.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey JD me and gene are here!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 6, 2013)

Where are you at?
The Walmart or the firehouse?
Almost 4am and some are starting to set up. Time to talk a walk and see what's out.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KevinM (Oct 7, 2013)

How was the meet? Any Pics? Kevin


----------

